# كتاب Handbook of Gear Design



## ديدين (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و بعد . . .









*Gitin M. Maitra, "Handbook of Gear Design" *
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 2nd Revised | ISBN: 0074602373 | edition 1994 | PDF | 534 pages | 35.7 mb

This new edition provides extensive information to designers on various aspects of gears and gearing systems. Very comprehensive in its coverage, the handbook contains enough tables, illustrative examples and diagrams to enable designers arrive at quick solutions for their problems. The handbook is based on ISO specifications and is a unique blend of practical as well as the theoretical aspects of gear designs. The new edition includes more on spiral bevel gears, arcoid gears, klingelnberg, and gleason systems and gear tooth checking.



التحميل من هنا

أو من هنا

أو من هنا


تحياتي . . .


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (17 يناير 2011)

كتاب اكثر من رائع ومهم جدا لاي مهندس انتاج 
الف شكر ياريس


----------



## frindly heart (17 يناير 2011)

موقع التحميل شكله غريب كده ليه ؟


----------



## frindly heart (17 يناير 2011)

لكن مع الصبر والتركيز معاه الفايل اتحمل الحمد لله


----------



## ديدين (17 يناير 2011)

frindly heart قال:


> لكن مع الصبر والتركيز معاه الفايل اتحمل الحمد لله


 

للأسف هكذا هي مواقع الرفع شكلها وحش، لكن ماذا عسانا أن نفعل سوى الصبر و التركير و قليل من التحمل و الحمد لله

و المعذرة أخي frindly heart إن سبب لك الموقع بعض الإرهاق

تحياتي الأخوية الخالصة . . .


----------

